# Josh Roehl talentless?



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Is Josh Roehl talentless?


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

I think I prefer the Fennesz record


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

More talent than John Lennon


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> More talent than John Lennon


But less than Gucci Mane


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> More talent than John Lennon


Wouldn't be difficult. All it would take is still being alive. Death has a habit of removing talent.


----------

